# [S-ATA] impossible de booter dessus !! (résolu)

## gnuprotek

salut,

voila mon ptit probleme : 

j'ai un disque dur de 40 giga en master ide (gentoo)

et un autre de 120 giga en s-ata (windows xp avec 4 part. en ntfs)

ma gentoo reconnait bien le s-ata sur hde 

et j'arrive a monter mes partitions

mais pas a booter dessus avec lilo????

 *Quote:*   

> other=/dev/hde1 
> 
> label=windows

 

j'ai windows qui s'inscrit puis plus rien   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

pourtant quand je fais

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/hde1 /mnt/windows

 

je ai bien ma partition windows avec tous mes fichiers mais rien avec lilo   :Question: 

il y a un parametre bien specifique a lilo pour le s-ata   :Question: 

----------

## yuk159

Est-ce que tu as le choix dans le menu de lilo entre gentoo et windows ?

Qu'est que ca donne si tu reinstalle lilo ?

```
$ /sbin/lilo

```

La sortie resemble t'elle a ca :

```
*gentoo

windows

```

Et enfin (desoler pour toutes ces questions  :Wink: ) ya t'il un message particulier au moment de la reinstallation ?

----------

## gnuprotek

oui j'ai le choix dans le menu de lilo

et oui /sbin/lilo me donne bien ça !!!

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Et enfin (desoler pour toutes ces questions ) 

 

je t'en prie c'est normal et merci  de bien vouloir m'aider  :Wink: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ya t'il un message particulier au moment de la reinstallation ?
> 
> 

 

je suppose que tu veux dire si avec /sbin/lilo si il m'affiche une erreur !!!

si c'est ça non pas d'erreur j'ai bien 

```
*gentoo 

 windows
```

----------

## yuk159

Essaye de rajouter table=/dev/hde a la suite de label, comme ceci :

```
other=/dev/hde1

label=windows

table=/dev/hde
```

et ensuite relance lilo.

Essayer aussi /sbin/lilo -v histoire de le rendre un peut plus bavard.

----------

## gnuprotek

table=/dev/hde ça marche pas !!! j'ai toujours :

 *Quote:*   

> Boot : windows
> 
> Loading windows

 

puis plus rien   :Sad: 

et voici ce que donne /sbin/lilo -v :

```
LILO version 22.5.1, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman

Released 28-Mar-2003 and compiled at 12:32:24 on Sep 15 2003.

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/vmlinuz

Added gentoo *

Boot other: /dev/hde1, on /dev/hde, loader CHAIN

Added windows

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0300 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

```

----------

## yuk159

Bon je ne vois pas trop la, j'ai regarder la page de man de lilo.conf et je ne vois pas d'option qui m'evoque quelque chose  :Confused: 

Par contre l'erreur a la derniere ligne a l'air d'etre connu apparement surtout pour du RAID.

Tu peux retrouver ces pages en cherchant sur google.

Et j'ai trouve ca sur le forum aussi :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83944

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55221

ca ne concerne apparement pas ton probleme directement mais ca peu peut-etre t'aider a trouver une solution.

Desoler de ne pouvoir faire plus  :Confused: 

Et alle juste pour le fun : Pourquoi tu veux booter sur windows 

 :Twisted Evil:  ... bon je sais c'est pas drole  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Pourquoi tu veux booter sur windows 
> 
>  ...

 

Pour se rappeler pourquoi il a choisi Linux.

N'OUBLIE JAMAIS ...   :Laughing: 

Désolé d'être totalement off-topic mais mes compétences en lilo sont peu recommandables   :Rolling Eyes:  .

GRUB POWA !!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Ma connaissance de l'enfer s'étant arrêtée à w98, je vais peut-être dire une grosse c...rie ...

C'est normal s'essayer de booter WXP sur autre chose que la première partition principale du disque master ???

Il y aurait donc une évolution non négative chez billou ?

Sinon, il y a peut-être une possibilité de dire à lilo d'échanger les 2 disques.

De mémoire, ça devrait être quelque-chose comme :

 *Quote:*   

> map-drive=0x80  # mettre hda en "hde"
> 
> to=0xXX # remplacer XX par l'identifiant du disque hde (84 ? mais je n'en suis pas sûr !)
> 
> map-drive=0xXX  # analogue pour le disque hde
> ...

 

J'espère que c'est aussi valable pour l'interface s-ata (on dit que c'est 100% compatible avec ide ?)

Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus précis mais je n'ai pas la doc lilo sous la main  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma connaissance de l'enfer s'étant arrêtée à w98, je vais peut-être dire une grosse c...rie ...
> 
> C'est normal s'essayer de booter WXP sur autre chose que la première partition principale du disque master ???
> ...

 

J'avais pense a un truc comme ca aussi.

Ou a une limitation de lilo comme celle qu'on avait un moment si linux ce trouvais en dehors des 1024 premiers secteur du disque.

----------

## gnuprotek

j'ai réussi a booter sur windaube mais je me suis tapé un kernel panic sous gentoo  :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai réussi a réinstaller lilo comme avant mais j'en suis toujour au meme point!!!

si je prend grub ou un autre (si ça existe) ça fonctionnera ?

ghoti ou je pourai trouvé plus d'info sur les comande de lilo ???

(Syntax error comme les commodore 64 d'antant avec celle que tu ma donnés  :Laughing:  ) 

ps:

je dit ghoti mais ça peut etre qq d'autre  :Wink: 

----------

## gnuprotek

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour se rappeler pourquoi il a choisi Linux.
> 
> N'OUBLIE JAMAIS ...  
> 
> 

 

je peus mal !!!!    :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

je suis deja accros   :Cool: 

et encore plus a la gentoo   :Razz:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## broly

tu peux pas nous montrer ton lilo.conf ca sera deja plus clair !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuk159

Grub et beaucoup plus souple que lilo, donc a mon avis tu a tout a gagne a l'essayer  :Wink: 

Perso je ne m'en etais jamais servi avant d'installer gentoo,donc j'ai eu un peu de mal a le mettre en place, mais avec la doc gentoo c'est deja beaucoup plus simple  :Razz: 

----------

## gnuprotek

/etc/lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=gentoo

image=/boot/vmlinuz-1

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda3

   

other=/dev/hde1

label=windows
```

----------

## gnuprotek

je vai tester avec grub mais j'aimerai avoir qq precision !!!!

yuk159 par ex:

si j'emerge grub il n'y aura pas de conflit avec lilo ?

saurais tu me donner la marche a suivre du moin juste pour booter sur ma gentoo (/dev/hda1) en attendant de trouver pour mon hde ??? merci   :Wink: 

ou si qq sais ... qu'il parle  :Evil or Very Mad:   (lol)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ps

broly si tu as trouvé qq chose dit le car je préfére garder lilo  merci  :Wink: 

sorry pour les fans de grub   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

ps du ps

je suis chiant !!! je sais... mais je me soigne   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> je vai tester avec grub ...

  Ha !!! Enfin ...   :Laughing: 

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> si j'emerge grub il n'y aura pas de conflit avec lilo ?

  Aucun problème avec l'emerge. Par contre, grub s'installera dans le MBR à la place de lilo (tu conserveras tes lilo et lilo.conf mais tu ne tarderas pas à les unmerger   :Twisted Evil:   )

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> saurais tu me donner la marche a suivre du moin juste pour booter sur ma gentoo (/dev/hda1) en attendant de trouver pour mon hde ??? merci   

  Tu peux trouver cela ici.

Tu verras, c'est très simple ...

----------

## yuk159

oui tu veras avec la doc ca ce passe generalement bien, n'hesite pas a poser des questions.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gnuprotek

c'est deja fait 3 min chronos houaw   :Laughing: 

merci yoyo et yuk159 dire que j'allai passer a coté de ça !!! 

c'est simple,rapide,beau et ça a l'air d'etre top   :Cool: 

bon pour gentoo ça marche mais pour mon hde toujour pas j'ai pas bien compris

le (hd0,5) pour windows (quel parametre pour mon hde (hd4,0) c'est ça ou je me plante en beauté)??? qq saurais m'expliquer merci d'avance

----------

## yuk159

non a proris c'est malheureusement ca   :Sad: 

Je me demande si gothi n'a pas raison : parce que j'etais restai comme lui sur le faite que windows ne pouvais s'installer que sur la premiere partition du premier disque dur  :Sad: 

As tu des infos contradictoires pour avoir fait ce choix ?

----------

## yoyo

Pour XP, il suffit peut-être simplement d'activer la première partition de ton hde.

fdisk te permet de faire ça sans problème.

----------

## gnuprotek

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> As tu des infos contradictoires pour avoir fait ce choix ?

 

rien de spécial jusque xp ça decoife sur mon s-ata et que comme ça j'avai un disque dur complet pour linux   :Sad: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour XP, il suffit peut-être simplement d'activer la première partition de ton hde.
> 
> fdisk te permet de faire ça sans problème.

 

c'est deja fait   :Sad: 

```
Disk /dev/hde: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hde1   *         1      2490  20000893+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hde2          2491     14946 100052820    f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hde5          2491      6225  30001356    b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hde6          6226      9960  30001356    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hde7          9961     14945  40041981    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

ps

ghoti ta commande elle fonctionne (pas de syntax error c'est moi qui a foiré) mais il me dit pas de disque   :Exclamation: 

----------

## gnuprotek

j'ai réussi    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

voici mon /boot/grub/grub.conf pour ceux que ça interesse !!!!

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# si vous avez compilé votre propre noyau :

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-1 root=/dev/hda3

# Pour ceux possédant un dual-boot

title=Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader (hd1,0)+1
```

j'ai pas compri le hd1 (pour moi c'etait hd4 si qq sait m'expliquer) mais bon ça fonctionne !!!

(en suivant le raisonnement de ghoti "c'est sur son idée que j'ai trouvé ça" peut etre avec un 0x81 sur lilo ça aurait pu fonctionner) 

mais grub me plait bien alors je l'adopte  :Cool: 

un grand merci a vous tous   :Wink: 

et spécialement a yuk159 et yoyo pour m'avoir fait découvrir GRUB

----------

## fribadeau

Pour mettre mon grain de sable... Moi, je n'ai pas de s-ata, mais j'ai aussi XP sur un disque et Gentoo sur l'autre.

J'utilise Grub mais la différence avec toi, c'est que mon disque maitre, c'est celui de XP. Et Grub me permet de booter sur les 2 OS sans problème (le MBR chaine sur Windows).

Bon courage

Dmned, trop tard...

----------

## yuk159

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> j'ai pas compri le hd1 (pour moi c'etait hd4 si qq sait m'expliquer) mais bon ça fonctionne !!! 

 

C'est vrai que c'est un peut space, mais l'important c'est que ca marche  :Mr. Green: 

a+

----------

## yoyo

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> j'ai pas compri le hd1 (pour moi c'etait hd4 si qq sait m'expliquer) mais bon ça fonctionne !!!

 

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !!!!

Honte sur moi   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .

OUUUUUUUUUHHHH !!! Qu'il est mauvais ...

Grub numérote les disques en fonction de leur ordre d'apparition, pas en fonction de leur position sur les nappes.

Plus clairement :

Pour un hdd en maître sur le premier canal ide et un second hdd en esclave sur le second canal ide avec rien entre les deux (enfin pas d'autre hdd. Je sais, c'est une config bizarre mais c'est pour l'exemple   :Wink:  ).

La numérotation linux sera : hda pour le premier et hdd pour le second.

La numérotation Grub sera : hd0 pour le premier et hd1 pour le second.

Il est temps que je rentre me coucher moi ...

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> OUUUUUUUUUHHHH !!! Qu'il est mauvais ... 

 

Que devrais je dire alors   :Confused: 

Je n'etais meme pas au courant ...mais c'est toujours bon a savoir  :Wink: 

bon bin je vais aller me coucher aussi  :Razz: 

----------

## gnuprotek

ok merci pour l'explication  

vous etez bizarre quand meme ou vous dormer pas ou vous allez vous coucher avec les poules (c'est le virus gentoo ça ???)  :Shocked: 

sur ce bonne nuit a vous deux et encore merci  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gnuprotek wrote:*   

> vous etez bizarre quand meme ou vous dormer pas ou vous allez vous coucher avec les poules (c'est le virus gentoo ça ???)  

 

Pour yuk159, il ne dort pas c'est clair (ou alors la journée ... parce qu'il y a quelques heures de décalages entre la France et la Nouvelle Calédonie   :Rolling Eyes:   ).

Pour moi, je sors du boulot donc Gentoo c'est fini jusqu'au lendemain (chez moi je suis en 56K (personne ne rigole attention   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) donc a pas Gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ).

A+

----------

## yuk159

Je dort effectivement pas beaucoup, et il m'arrive de trainer un peu le matin c'est vrai   :Laughing: 

Pour le decalage il ya a peut pres 10h donc quand vous avez commence votre journee moi je fini theoriquement la mienne  :Wink: 

----------

## gnuprotek

j'avai pas regardé les localisations   :Embarassed: 

j'oublie souvent que internet est partout dans le monde et que le français est parlé dans beaucoup de pays et tant mieux pour nous (surtout moi)   :Wink: 

comme il est presque midi je dit bonne journée a yoyo et bonne nuit a yuk159 (si tu vas pas dormir trop tard)   :Wink: 

----------

